# The Best Pizza, The Worst



## TheRubiksGod (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys what's up  


What's the best pizza joint you have ever been too!

-It can be anything! 

What's the worst

-Put down more than one if you want to 



Also just a quick little side question! 

Dominoes vs. Pizza Hut!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 13, 2010)

Savo's Pizza is Pittston, PA.
It's so good; I need to head up there again.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 13, 2010)

2 Amy's Adams Morgan, Washington DC. Not only good pizza, awesome rice cheese balls.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 13, 2010)

Hickory Station pizza. Huge slices of pizza and it tastes amazing. Best part is, its located about 5 feet from where I work


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 13, 2010)

Miguel's Pizza. It's in the Natural Bridge State park in Kentucky. It was also voted the best pizza place in Kentucky by some magazine. It's 30 miles from the nearest restaurant and there is climbing gear hanging from the ceiling for sale. It also has land out behind it where a ton of people camp. It's always packed too.


----------



## xEdox (Dec 13, 2010)

All the pizzerias in naples are better.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 13, 2010)

There's two pizzerias I've been to that made amazing pizza:

One in Rome, Italy and one in Taipei, Taiwan.
When I think of them my mouth doubles its saliva production.
Good times.


----------



## Toad (Dec 13, 2010)

A place called "Kupferkessel" in Austria when I was on holiday. Your traditional Hawaiian pizza (ham and pineapple) except it also had peach on it!! Thought it would be hideous but it was in fact the most incredible taste to ever grace my mouth.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 13, 2010)

Homemade pizzas are the best. Buy a bread machine or handmake pizza dough, tomato puree, toppings of your choice. Seriously, it's amazing.


----------



## goatseforever (Dec 13, 2010)

Best: Costco
Worst: Little Cesar's

Search your feelings.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Savage Pizza, can't beat it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Savage Pizza, can't beat it.


 
Oooh. That place is good. Yum


----------



## Edward (Dec 13, 2010)

Papa John's, because of that pizza with the chicken and the barbecue sauce and the pineapples and stuff on it. I forgot what it's called. 
If not that, then CiCi's.


----------



## Kian (Dec 13, 2010)

I have had pizza all over the United States and in different places in the world and nothing compares to that which is made in NYC/Northern New Jersey. It's just not even close. Pizza as we know it is an Italian-American invention, very different from traditional pizza is Italy. If you haven't had pizza from the city that never sleeps you really just can't compare.

EDIT: Saying PapaJohn's, Domino's etc. speaks to a lack of pizza understanding the likes of which I can't even describe.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 13, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> Homemade pizzas are the best. Handmake pizza dough, tomato puree, toppings of your choice. Seriously, it's amazing.


 
I agree with this! (I just deleted the part I didn't agree with you in )


----------



## Systemdertoten (Dec 13, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> *Homemade pizzas are the best*. Buy a bread machine or handmake pizza dough, tomato puree, toppings of your choice. Seriously, it's amazing.


 
+1 

Best: Pizzeria Italia or Toto's Pizza (both Honduran)

Worst: Little Cesar's/ Pizza Hut (Salad+Entrées Rule)


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 13, 2010)

Best: For you minnesotans: The Pizza Pub...
Here in North Branch, my favorite pizza of all time. I think they have one in St. Cloud or something too, if you get the chance, stop in for some. Their cheesebread is awesome too.

Worst: Some random place we had takeout in St. Lois. Tasted very blah, idk what it was...


----------



## Bryan (Dec 13, 2010)

Kian said:


> If you haven't had pizza from the city that never sleeps you really just can't compare.


 I was in Manhattan on a Sunday morning and couldn't find any pizza places opened. So much for "never sleeps".

It's just a preference of what you like. I don't really like fire grilled pizzas. I prefer oven-baked. And they have to have a good sausage. That's a key differentiator. While pepperoni can vary slightly, it's really difficult to have a bad pepperoni. But you can mess up sausage pretty easily.

The worse pizza I ever had was from Pizza Man. It was literally the first pizza I've ever thrown away the leftovers instead of saving them for later (except where I'm not in a place where I can save them, like on vacation).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm a Chicago-style pizza fan, and I like stuffed pizzas best. I really like Goirdano's. And I also really liked Garcia's pizza back before they closed (are they still open anywhere?), but only the stuffed pizza.

Once, after my sister and her husband moved from Champaign IL to Maryland, they had me bring them ten uncooked stuffed pizzas from Garcia's in tubs on ice when I drove there, because they missed it so much. It was a fun trip.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 13, 2010)

Kian said:


> Pizza as we know it is an Italian-American invention, very different from traditional pizza is Italy.


Which also must be tasted. I don't remember what it tastes like (it was 9 years ago!), but they make some nice, plain pizza in Rome. One that's not, y'know, 50% tomato sauce.

(Although we had pizza for lunch in Milan for this Halloween, and it was a bit closer to American.)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 13, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Which also must be tasted. I don't remember what it tastes like (it was 9 years ago!), but they make some nice, plain pizza in Rome. One that's not, y'know, 50% tomato sauce.
> 
> (Although we had pizza for lunch in Milan for this Halloween, and it was a bit closer to American.)


 
For crust variations, though, Pizza Hut should get some nice credit. Had a nice meal in Cambridge the other day.


----------



## izovire (Dec 13, 2010)

I really liked the Pizza Hut in Hong Kong... A very striking difference between American Pizza Hut and Hong Kong's fine Restaurant style Pizza Hut. They use less tomato sauce (or no sauce at all) on the pizza... 

My favorite had to be Chicken Curry Pizza... A bit more expensive but worth it.

The worst pizza I've had is a $2 microwavable pizza. yuck.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 13, 2010)

Best Pizza: pan pizza from Pizza Hut, toppings were pineapple, red onions, extra cheese. mmmmmhhh!
Worst Pizza: ok this is going to sound nuts, but when I was in Rome, most pizzas from genuine Italian pizza places SUCKED. The bread was dry, the toppings were too fresh (like uncooked vegetables), the top[pings kept falling off, many pizzas didn't even have sauce on them.
WORST EVER: again, in Rome, zucchini pizza. $h!t tasted like grass on bread. no sauce, no flavour, no nothing. Just grass on dough. It was grassy because the zucchini was chopped into toothpick-like fibres, and not even cooked. YUCK.
I was so glad to eat north american pizza again a month later.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 13, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Once, after my sister and her husband moved from Champaign IL to Maryland, they had me bring them ten uncooked stuffed pizzas from Garcia's in tubs on ice when I drove there, because they missed it so much. It was a fun trip.


 
They can order Lou's online. Lou's > * (lou malnoti's)


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2010)

Americans don't know anything about pizza. They only have pepperoni and cheese. I never saw anything else when I was there, and I had quite a bit more pizza than I really should have.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 13, 2010)

Dene said:


> Americans don't know anything about pizza. They only have pepperoni and cheese. I never saw anything else when I was there, and I had quite a bit more pizza than I really should have.


 
No kebab? D:<


----------



## Raffael (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, there is quite a difference between countries when it comes to pizza..

for me, the best pizzas are/ were:
Domino's (Kingston/ UK in the early 90's)
Pizza Hut and Deep Pan Pizza (always has been great wherever/ whenever)
Nowadays: 
Some little indepent pizza-delivery guy in Paderborn, Germany (http://tonispizzaexpress.de/)
The 'Grottino' in Zürich, Switzerland

btw, has anyone ever been to this place?:
http://www.varasanos.com/
I really like the story behind why he opened a pizza-restaurant and his dedication for the perfect pizza.
I remember him coming to this forum, saying anyone bringing him a DIY-cube would get Pizza for free.
If I ever travel the US, rhis place is a sure stop-by for me 

Oh yeah:
Most important of all:
The best Pizza in the world is made by me


----------



## shelley (Dec 14, 2010)

None pizza, left beef


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Dec 14, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Best: Costco
> Worst: Little Cesar's
> 
> Search your feelings.


I MAD!



BigSams said:


> Best Pizza: pan pizza from Pizza Hut, toppings were pineapple, red onions, extra cheese. mmmmmhhh!
> Worst Pizza: ok this is going to sound nuts, but when I was in Rome, most pizzas from genuine Italian pizza places SUCKED. The bread was dry, the toppings were too fresh (like uncooked vegetables), the top[pings kept falling off, many pizzas didn't even have sauce on them.
> WORST EVER: again, in Rome, zucchini pizza. $h!t tasted like grass on bread. no sauce, no flavour, no nothing. Just grass on dough. It was grassy because the zucchini was chopped into toothpick-like fibres, and not even cooked. YUCK.
> I was so glad to eat north american pizza again a month later.


You best be trollin'.


----------



## Toad (Dec 14, 2010)

shelley said:


> None pizza, left beef


 
AHAHAHAHAHHAAHHA!!!

I haven't laughed so hard since the alot thread hijack...


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 14, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Best Pizza: pan pizza from Pizza Hut, toppings were pineapple, red onions, extra cheese. mmmmmhhh!
> Worst Pizza: ok this is going to sound nuts, but when I was in Rome, most pizzas from genuine Italian pizza places SUCKED. The bread was dry, the toppings were too fresh (like uncooked vegetables), the top[pings kept falling off, many pizzas didn't even have sauce on them.
> WORST EVER: again, in Rome, zucchini pizza. $h!t tasted like grass on bread. no sauce, no flavour, no nothing. Just grass on dough. It was grassy because the zucchini was chopped into toothpick-like fibres, and not even cooked. YUCK.
> I was so glad to eat north american pizza again a month later.


 
Get some new tastebuds, yours must be dying.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 14, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> You best be trollin'.





cincyaviation said:


> Get some new tastebuds, yours must be dying.


 
The Eternal City has great sights but the food was meh. Except this one epic lemon sorbet. I can still taste the tiny bursts of sour flavour.


----------



## Your Mother (Dec 14, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Savo's Pizza is Pittston, PA.
> It's so good; I need to head up there again.


 
If you're ever down in Ship, you HAVE to go to Pizza 'n Stuff. They have the most delicious pizza I've ever had, and french fries. They're pretty tasty too.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 14, 2010)

BigSams said:


> The Eternal City has great sights but the food was meh. Except this one epic lemon sorbet. I can still taste the tiny bursts of sour flavour.


Fresh, good food is apparently something you haven't had enough of, because it is truly delicious. And trust me, i like my share of processed delights as well. (Although not as many as most Americans.)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dewey's Pizza is pretty good, but there's a smaller shop called The Flying Pizza which is awesome too.


----------



## Samania (Dec 14, 2010)

Pizzahut pizza practically drowns itself in grease. I go for homemade pizza.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 14, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Dewey's Pizza is pretty good, but there's a smaller shop called The Flying Pizza which is awesome too.


Been to Dewey's. My family usually gets one when we go to gameworks in newport on the levy. I like New York style pizza, so it's pretty good. Nothing compared to Miguels though.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 14, 2010)

Pompai Pizza in Chicago
Chicago deep dish
Sbarro's.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 14, 2010)

Best: La Fiamma Wood Fire Pizza in Bellingham WA. They have a really good vegetarian pizza with curried vegetables and siracha sauce. I'm not vegetarian but it's my favorite pizza.

Worst: Little Caesars. Except for there Greek pizza, it's actually pretty good. I recommend trying it if you haven't.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 14, 2010)

avgdi said:


> Worst: Little Caesars. Except for there Greek pizza, it's actually pretty good. I recommend trying it if you haven't.


 I wen't to a Domino's Pizza in Mexico (not a tourist city), I they had very bad pizza. They had great Ice Cream though.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pizza fron the swiss/italian border called Ascona, is the best .


----------

